

You cannot search Google for == - cryptoz

You'll end up with something crazy like<p>http://www.google.ca/search?q=%3D%3D%3D&#38;oq=%3D&#38;sugexp=chrome,mod=0&#38;sourceid=chrome&#38;ie=UTF-8#hl=en&#38;sclient=psy-ab&#38;q=%2B%2B&#38;oq=%2B%2B&#38;gs_l=serp.3..0l4.2294.2294.4.2459.1.1.0.0.0.0.77.77.1.1.0.les%3B..0.0...1c.1.Yss-ppYZyE8&#38;pbx=1&#38;bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&#38;fp=d011bf3f79687ad4&#38;bpcl=35243188&#38;biw=1509&#38;bih=967<p>Edit: You cannot Bing =
======
Tukutiki
I cannot Google or Bing ++

